# Six-pack of new baits



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just finished these and can't wait to get them in the water. They are the first ones that I designed myself, didn't patern them after any existing lure.
They ended up kind of like a fat reef runner or jumbo tail dancer. 3 have the lips at a 15 degree angle, 3 at 20 degrees, so they should run pretty deep. All are 5 1/2 in long, not counting the lip.
I finaly wised up and checked them in the local pond to make sure they swim well BEFORE I painted them. They worked well, with no adjustments needed, and had a nice, wide wobble to them.

Firetiger






Perch






Blue/Silver & Brown/Green/Silver







Brian


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

them looks great ,the brown green silver is my choich keep up the awsome work.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice! Good color choices....

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Brian those look great!!!!!!! They will get teeth marks for sure! Walleyes and musky!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice work! I like the firetigers!!!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I really like the firetigers with the red eyes. Nice work.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking baits...I'm with Jody, I like the brown green and silver the best, but wouldn't hesitate to throw any of them to a fishy!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Thoose are a very nice set of lures Brian bet both pikes &walleyes will try to chew em WTG AAA+++


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I hope to try some out this weekend.
I'm down to 5 now as I gave away one of the firetigers.
Every time I give a lure away it reminds me of how thrilled I was when Vince gave me one of his lures.

Brian


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Really nice brian, i like the firetiger


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, nice work! I like them all.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great designs and paint schemes. I'm sure those lures will get hammered!


----------

